# Macaroons need help



## NoraMinori (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi,this is my 1st thread here. I have tried to make macaroons for so many times and none of those attempts turned out well.can anyone help me with my macaroons?='(


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi Nora.  It would help if you posted the recipe it would help.


----------



## NoraMinori (Nov 11, 2011)

3/4cup confectioner sugar
1/4cup chocolate powder
3/4cup almond meal
1/4cup fine sugar
2egg white
Pinch of cream tar tar

Preheat oven to 160 C 

Sift confectioner sugar,chocolate powder and almond meal until no lumps.

Use mixer and whisk egg white until foamy, add cream of tar tar and whisk again and add fine sugar at the end until stiff peak forms.

Sift the flour mixture in until combine.

Pipe in the pastry bag and pipe a 2.5cm round. Let it set for 15mins and bake in the oven.

Sift flour mix


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 11, 2011)

What's the issue?  It's kind of difficult to tell from your photo.  Did the cookies not rise?


----------



## NoraMinori (Nov 11, 2011)

Yes.the Cookie didn't rise and the taste is different from the macaroons I purchased else where.and my macaroons have lots of small hollows.


----------



## bohunky01 (Nov 13, 2011)

Did you rap the cookie sheet against the table a few times? That lets the air bubbles out. For ones that remained, I used a toothpick. I also let them sit for 30 minutes before popping them in the oven.


----------

